# Comic help



## Gaitsu (Oct 9, 2016)

Long story short, I'm working on a comic, slowly, and I would like to find an artist with a little extra time.

The story revolves around blue/silver, a rabbit who finds himself at the mercy of a tribal band of wolves, and Mika, the wolf who saves him from being the tribes lunch.

Some basics of the story are, the tribe of wolves worship the goddess, Lun, who turns the tribe into anthros. Blue decides to stay an animal, to later changes his mind. He makes a deal with Lun, who turns him into an anthro, at the cost of his memories. He is then dropped at Mika's door, injured, and with no way to remember who she is.

So, thats just a look at what I have planned. If you have talent drawing animals, anthros, humans, or all three, and would like to be a part of this, please let me know.


----------

